# BCY "X" string material?



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

making another set with it now. it does have a lil diff feel to it than regular 8190, guess that small amount of vectran just changes feel. dont think speeds are gonna be any diff than 452x and 8190 since they are so close to each other. dont think people actually ever do a complete true speed comparison. in my opinion you have to use exact same colors, measure bundle to be exact size, and also weight the string in grains and have all that equal along with length to alteals 1/32 to do a true speed comparison.


----------



## Hoytalpha35 (Apr 5, 2011)

Deezlin do you have any in stock for sale?


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

bcy isnt selling it yet. just samples


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

just got my free sample from BCY yesterday. black haven got around to making a string with it yet


----------



## fasteddie2488 (May 8, 2009)

Just got mine today. working extra hard now to get caught up so I can play with this tonight


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

Yep received my sample today,, Deezlin what strand count did you use? It seems fatter to me than 8190??


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Well I just had a set built for my Knightmare, haven't had time to try it out yet but ill let you all know how it feels after I spend a little time with it.
Im going from the stock strings witch are Americas Best Bowstrings (im not sure if they are 8190 or 452x) pls let me know if you know!


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

Any info on the tensile strength? Didn't get or see any. Got mine on Thursday, but have to get caught up with the 48 strings to build this weekend.


----------



## smokin12ring (Dec 4, 2002)

How do you get a sample?


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

have to be a dealer


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

Too early to tell whether this might outpace 8190 as preferred fiber for strings?


----------



## tuckarch (Sep 19, 2002)

It reacts similar to 8190 on the jig during layup and stretching.. The overall diameter of a 24strand bundle (black/silver) was .105 (halo14K) so not much difference imo..

It hasn't been installed yet... The soft feeling in my opinion is because the gore fiber isn't included? I'm excited about it, hope it works out good!


----------



## R.Hunt1 (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok so after a couple hundred shots on my Knightmare the main thing I have noticed is its quieter/smoother not sure how to say it, so Ill just say it barney style. The stock strings (Americas Best Bow Strings 8190) had a little bit of a twangy loose sound witch went away when I installed a couple Vapertrail string bats, now the new X strings are twang free just smooth and silent with no string silencers/dampeners installed. With that said it could just be because they are a very well built set of string/cables. ( ~Thanks Betterley~ )


----------



## notz (Mar 4, 2013)

if you need a string tester im here to help


----------



## bowtecee (Nov 3, 2003)

That is ironique, I had similar experience with my Obsession Addictin except I didnt put the speed nocks on and I built the string out of 20 stands of 8125 and cables out of 452x. I lost 1 FPS. Sound was same.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Powhatan said:


> Too early to tell whether this might outpace 8190 as preferred fiber for strings?


i have a feeling it will.... with the little bit of incidents with people not liking 8190 in heat the added vectran should make it a top choice for materials. OBVIOUSLY it takes time.... but im building with it for a bowtech right now. 

24 strands is recomeneded as its pretty much comparable in size to 8190 and 452x. can go up and down as desired as some will depending on what its going on.


----------



## Flame-Tamer (Mar 1, 2009)

Got mine today..


----------



## Powhatan (Nov 10, 2012)

This stuff looks interesting. All the benefits of 8190, with perhaps a bit more stability.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

An e-mail from Ray on BCY X :
Hi David,
The BCY X is made from the very highest quality and lowest stretch Dyneema, blended with a small % of Vectran to totally eliminate any creep. Same concept as 452X but higher quality so you will get a little more speed and lower fuzz because of the lower % of Vectran. Durability will be good. Basically it has all of the benefits of 452X and 8190 blended into this new string.
One of the major bow companies took 1 week to make the switch after testing.
Ray


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

Well, I have been holding back making any comments. I took a bow I have been shooting a lot and make a 24 strand "X" string. It replaced the Trophy string I was shooting and was exactly the same length as the Trophy 20 strand string and was slightly smaller than the 20 strand Trophy string. I believe, .007. They both shot the same speed with the Trophy cables. Now, I replaced the cables with 28 strands of "X" compared to 24 strands of Trophy in the cables and lost 4 fps. I haven't waxed the "X" and am shooting. The string is noticeable quitter. I will keep shooting without wax until I start noticing fraying starting. I am going to make a test string for my recurve. I believe this might be interesting as the vectran might added more stability that any other material I have tried.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

i find alot of speed gain/loss with string replacements arent due strictly to the material itself. its hard to say you put it back "exactly' how it was before, Phil what was measurement of served diameter of the X vs trophy cables you had on??? and on which bow?? id bet if you tried 24 strand cables you may see a difference vs the 28s


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

dwagoner said:


> i find alot of speed gain/loss with string replacements arent due strictly to the material itself. its hard to say you put it back "exactly' how it was before, Phil what was measurement of served diameter of the X vs trophy cables you had on??? and on which bow?? id bet if you tried 24 strand cables you may see a difference vs the 28s


Diameter was approximately the same .108 with same color .014 halo serving.


----------



## rtreefanatic (Sep 4, 2004)

had the one you made for me on the bow for about a week now with about 600 shots on it no creep and no need to adjust for peep rotation. definitely a little softer shot ,exact speed as the 452x that was on the bow with lees speed nocks than the factory. thank you for the fast shipping.
so far an excellent string


----------

